# What to look for when buying a used camera



## gunghorjc (Apr 10, 2010)

So I'm pretty sure my first foray into buying a DSLR will be used. Which leads me to wondering what are some signs I should look for when buying used, etc.

I see a common thing to list on ebay or craigslist are how many times the shutters been clicked. I take it this is similar in regards to buying a used car? They let you know how many miles are on it.

How much of a price difference should there be between a new camera and a used one?


----------



## Formatted (Apr 11, 2010)

The value of a second hand camera relies on one major factor.

How many exposures has the camera been used for, sometimes know as actuation. This will effect the value of the camera in different amounts depending on the quality of the camera. For instance if a camera is rated to 150,000 exposures and another 100,000 then if you were looking at a second hand camera with 50,000 then you would want from off the price of the latter. Because it has less life left!

Other than that its personal choice about do you want a second hand scratched camera body, I personally don't care its about picture quality.

And never accept a camera that has scratched optics.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 11, 2010)

Two factors. I wouldn't buy a camera with 10 exposures if it has a massive split down the side from being dropped


----------



## Formatted (Apr 11, 2010)

> Other than that its personal choice about do you want a second hand scratched camera body



Personal choice if its a D3s and its for £100 I would take it!


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2010)

gunghorjc said:


> So I'm pretty sure my first foray into buying a DSLR will be used. Which leads me to wondering what are some signs I should look for when buying used, etc.
> 
> I see a common thing to list on ebay or craigslist are how many times the shutters been clicked. I take it this is similar in regards to buying a used car? They let you know how many miles are on it. If your thinking Canon camera you're out of luck on shutter counts, because there is no reliable way to verify the number, save sending it in to Canon Service and paying them to read it.
> 
> ...


The difference in cost between new and used depends entire on the condition and age of the camera, so there is no set number.

The age of the camera is a factor because of techological advances rather than deterioration of components.


----------

